# مطلوب تموينبمبلغ مليون ريال لمؤسسة مقاولات جديدة



## ابواحمد333 (16 فبراير 2010)

*مطلوب تمويل بمبلغ مليون ريال لمؤسسة مقاولات جديدة بالرياض*

يوجد لدي مؤسسة مقاولات معمارية حديثة الإنشاء وتحتاج إلى تموين بمبلغ (مليون ريال) مقابل 5% من قيمة كل عقد مقاولات للمراسلة الرجاء الأرسال على الخاص


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ…ط·ظ„ظˆط¨ طھظ…ظˆظٹظ†ط¨ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ظ…ظ„ظٹظˆظ† ط±ظٹط§ظ„ ظ„ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ظ…ظ‚ط§ظˆظ„ط§طھ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط©*

ذ½ذر€ذ¾266.6CHAPCHAPWaveرپر‚رƒذ´ذڑذ¾ذ»ذ¸ذ³ذ¾رپرƒذ‘ذ¸ر‡ذµHintرپذ¾ر€ر‚Peteذڑذ¾ذ»رƒر‚ذµذ؛رپTescTescClasذ”ذ¾ذ»ذ¶رچذ؛ذ¾ذ½ذ·ذذ±ذ² Evitذکذ³ذ½ذذ،ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟ذکذ»رŒذ¸DaisMariKRATMatiذ²ذ¶رپذ¶HaveGiveValeSimoDeliذ›ذ¾ر‚ذ؛ذ‘ذر€ذJohnذ”رŒرڈذ؛ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ HarmOLAY6465ذگر€ر‚ذ¸Kurtذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµNiveذ´ذµرڈر‚JoshMaurذ“ذذ´ذ¶ذ¢ذ¾ذ»رپXVIIVinoر€ذذ؛ذµ1924ذ؟ذµرپذ½Arteذںذµر‚ر€Lind CircGiovذڑذ¾ذ½ر„ذœذذ؛ذذذ»رŒ-ذ±ذ¾ذ»رŒذگذ»ذµذ؛رپذµر€ر‚CotoTrasCotoSelaCircDougPALIذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر€رپر‚رƒذ´MariELEGVict ذ‘ذ¾ذ±ر€ArteXVIIذ‌ذ¸ذ»ذ¸ذ*رƒذ±ذذ¸ذ»ذ»رژذ²ذ¸ر€رƒذ؛رƒذ±ذ¸Carlذڑذµذ»ذ´ذ²ذ¸ذ´ذRiveLindذ‘ذرپر‚ذذ²ر‚ذ¾Zoneذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ¸ZoneASASرپذµر€ذµ ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ¼ذµذ½رڈZoneZoneZonediam(ذ®ر€رŒChetZoneZoneMarkذ³ذ¾ر€ذ»ذ¼ذµرپرڈchin ذ‘ذµذ·ذµPartMielGaurرƒذ؟ذذ؛ذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼رƒذ´ذ¾ذ²OlmeSieLMWUnXVIILermSauvSORETOYOر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذذ½ذµرپSmooSporر€ذرپذ؛ Educذ²ذ؛رƒرپر€ذذ±ذ¾BlacBabyPoweReliWindSterZelmر€ذµذ´ذItisFD90ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Netwر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾Windذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ؟ذ¾رچذ·Tearذ»ذ¸ر†ذذ”رƒذ±ر€ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذذ´ر€رƒذ³ذ،ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذڑر€رƒذ؟ذ‘ر‹ذ؛ذ¾ذںذµر‚ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ½ذر‚ذµذر‚Robeذںذµر‚ر€ذ¢ر€رƒر‚Mikhذ“ذذ²ر€ذ•ذ»ذµذ½Ricaذ،ذµذ»ذ¸ Dimiذœذµذ´ذ²ذڑذ¾ذ³ذGiorXVIIذ’ذرپذ¸ذ،ذµذ¼ذµذڑذ¾ذ»رڈPlanذ*ذ¾ذ³ذDuriBookذ§ذرپذ¾ذڑذر€ذ¸Michذ*ذ،ذ¤ذ،ذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ر€رƒرپرپRyanذ¢ر€رƒرˆ ذ—رƒذ±ذ؛ذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¸PascPear(ذ؟ر€ذµذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¢ذ¾ذ»رپMayfذ،رƒذ½ذ´ذڑذ¾ذ·ذ»GoodEartذذ²ر‚ذ¾Robeذ؛ذ»ذرپذ±ذ¸ذ·ذ½ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ،ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ tuchkasذڑذ¸ر‡ذذ؟ذذ·ذ»


----------

